# Ireland- Naturalization by association experiences



## KellyPalm (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello all, 
In brief, we are a married couple from USA looking to retire early to the EU within 5 years. and have Ireland as a home base. I am in process of doing the Foreign Births registration for myself to obtain Irish passport. (Yes there are Covid delays and yes I should have done this many years ago!) I have become aware of the Irish naturalization by association application for people such as my husband. My husband has Great grandparents born in Ireland but his associations are not as strong as my lineage. Our options are to pursue an Irish spousal visa after 3 years/ with residency then have him apply for naturalization or attempt through the "association" process. Has anyone done this and what is meant by "improving" his associations with Ireland"? I am trying to get some info prior to hiring a solicitor. Thank you in advance.

-Kelly in the USA


----------

